# Uber’s insurance policy now covers phase 1. Is driver’s rider endorsement with own insurance redundant now?



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

Got a notice from Uber on 3/1 that it has amended its insurance policy. From what I can understand it covers phase 1 (which is the period of time between the driver turns on the app to the time he gets a ping) now, which it didn't before. This is the main reason why most drivers buy extra protection (called rider endorsement) from their own insurance. 
With this change in policy by Uber, does it mean that the rider endorsement is no longer needed anymore? 
I want to hear from you guys and get a consensus before I do anything to my rider endorsement, which I just added a few weeks ago.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

You are not covered for damage to your own car (if you are in an accident that is your fault).


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm pretty sure this isn't new. The Phase 1 insurance was always present, but still sucks. You're likely far better off with your own insurance during Phase 1 (if your insurance provider offers that).


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Dotting their i’s before ipo


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Keep your ride share endoresement. Your insurance company won't cover anything Uber does not and will most likely drop you if you're in an accident, regardless of felt even.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

The Uber insurance update sent to me said that I was now required to have the rideshare endorsement (I'm in California). 

I've heard too many stories about drivers being left without a car, owing for said car, and in trouble with their own insurance company for insurance fraud for not having a rideshare endorsement, to ever drive without proper insurance.

Don't cancel your rideshare endorsement based on an Internet conversation.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Wait....STOP....SD1303 is WRONG...!!!

Recently my wife rear ended a car...

It was HER FAULT and she admitted it...

She is driving in Florida for Uber...

In Florida Progressive is the insurance Co...

They are covering EVERYTHING...

Including repairing or totaling her car...8>)

Thankfully she is OK...8>)

Unquestioned complete coverage...

Thankfully the pax wasnt injured...

No matter tho as the insurance company...

Didn't hesitate to cover all aspects...

I will hand it to Uber...

When they say you are covered...

They absolutely mean it...!!!

Thank the Uber gods...8>)

For real...take it to the bank!

Rakos
























PS...I pulled the front back out a foot and taped and wire tied the bumper back on...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

In many states, the TNC endorsement serves mostly to inform your insurance company that you are doing TNC work. As soon as you log on to either Uber or Lyft, your own insurance is not responsible. If your insurer learns that you are doing Uber, Lyft or VIA and you did not inform it, it drops you.

So yes, keep your TNC endorsement.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Phase 1 has always been covered in certain states. In NY the state made them. HOWEVER it is liability ONLY and at a reduced amount of coverage from phase 2 or 3. YOU the driver will get nothing. Keep your rideshare insurance.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Wait....STOP....SD1303 is WRONG...!!!
> 
> Recently my wife rear ended a car...
> 
> ...


Women drivers... :biggrin:


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Wait....STOP....SD1303 is WRONG...!!!
> 
> Recently my wife rear ended a car...
> 
> ...


What phase was she in? Waiting for a ride? Enroute to a ride? In the middle of a ride?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

sd1303 said:


> What phase was she in? Waiting for a ride? Enroute to a ride? In the middle of a ride?


She had two riders in the car....

Try rereading my post...8>O

"Thankfully the pax wasnt injured"...

Rakos


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Rakos said:


> She had two riders in the car....
> 
> Try rereading my post...8>O
> 
> ...


Try reading the topic of the thread. We're talking about period one (waiting for a ride) not period three (pax in the car). The coverages for each of the three periods are different. Period three does have contingent full coverage.


----------

